# Hickstead autopsy report



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Thanks for the update, wyoming. I figured it was something like that, the way he collapsed and died so suddenly.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Glad to hear he didn't suffer.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks for the update =) At least he died quite peacefully, with little to no suffering.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah, this kind of issue has zero chance to survive. How very sad...


----------



## haleylvsshammy (Jun 29, 2010)

Thank you for the update. It is good to know he didn't suffer.


----------



## Diane Wenner (Nov 10, 2011)

*Hickstead autopsy*

I salute a truly noble horse. May he fly with the wings of Pegasus in the hereafter.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

I have been hearing so much about this. But the problem is i don't even know who 'Hickstead' is? Who or what is he?


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

Whispering Willow,

Here's some insight on why everyone loved this horse

Stallions


----------



## LetAGrlShowU (Mar 25, 2009)

so sad. I just watched the video of his death on you tube and it has brought me to tears. I just cannot imagine what the rider/owner must hve been going through.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

What a sad loss for his owners and his many fans. I watched the video...it was heart breaking.


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

AAAAAAWWWWW I LOVEED THAT HORSE!!!! I just didn't know his name! aaaaawwwww so sad!


----------



## alilib2000 (Nov 13, 2011)

I don't think the autopsy report is back yet....my thoroughbred did the same thing this past april. My vet thinks it was an anurism. very sad thing to see..but either way there was no suffering.


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

Happy to hear an update, hopefully that gives some sort of closure to his humans. Rest in Peace, Hickstead.


----------



## RiddlesDarkAngel5 (Jun 2, 2009)

Again glad to hear he didn't suffer. What a fantastic horse


----------



## whispering willow (Nov 9, 2011)

Its so sad


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

This information was posted online...

The Horse | Acute Aortic Rupture Blamed for Hickstead's Death



> *Acute Aortic Rupture Blamed for Hickstead's Death *
> 
> by: Erica Larson, News Editor
> November 09 2011, Article # 19110
> ...


----------



## tbstorm (Dec 16, 2010)

omg i heard about a horse just dropping in the ring but i didnt know it was hickstead!!!!! he was one of my favorites! she was amazing, just a little man but he really flew over those jumps. may you rest in peace hickstead!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Yea I was in shock I watched them win in Spruce Meadows in September. The whole Eric/Hickstead story is awesome. He will truly be missed. I watched the video once a week ago but cant bring myself to watch it again.


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

Such a beautiful horse


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

It gave me goosebumps that he made sure that his rider was so safe... He seemed to be a lovely horse. I am glad that he didn't suffer.


----------



## ladybugsgirl (Aug 12, 2009)

I just saw the video. How extremely sad.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Very sad. I feel like I should have been there watching to salute with them, but that's my sentimental side of wanting to be around to help during every thing that has ever happened in the history of ever.

He was a great horse, and Eric was right, he took great care of his rider. Whoever says the horse's don't have a connection with their humans is wrong.


----------

